# Craftsman weed eater won't run



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

Craftsman weed eater 25cc, model 358 798212

It will run while on full choke, but then dies when i try to run on half choke or full run mode

What is wrong, how to fix?
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Usually it is a dirty carb or bad fuel lines, depending on the age of the trimmer I would say bad fuel lines, however Craftsman/Poulan/Weedeater have a tendency for the cylinder bolts to get loose creating a vacuum leak, grab the muffler and see if you can move the cylinder, if so tighten the two bolts and your problem may be solved. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks. its 12yrs old, but i replaced the lines a few years ago and they're good. have not cleaned the carb in awhile. i'll try to clean and tighten the bolts and see how it goes
thanks for the help


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are going to clean the carb, you might as well install a repair kit also.


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

was ready to take it apart, but figured i would try to start it and what do you know, starts right up and runs like normal. bad gas or something? line briefly clogged? so did not take it apart yet


----------



## qldpickers (May 27, 2012)

Try Checking the Exhaust...namely the spark arrestor screen...if this is clogged/blocked it can cause the motor to bog down....(carbon build up)

Cheers!


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

So i cleaned the carb. Primer worked fine before yhe clean, but now won't prime! Bulb is not cracked and the lines are good. Just won't suction now...? All the parts look the same as before i cleaned it. What could be wrong


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You still have some dirt in the carb blocking one of the passages,OR,the fuel line with the filter in the tank cracked off inside the tank.Sorry!


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

The filter line did crack, so i got a new filter and replaced both lines. Primer bulb still will not pull gas up. I can hear it sucking, but its not pulling the gas. Is there another piece under the primer bulb that breaks? I see a black rubber piece that you can pull out, looks like a little plunger. This is really bugging me, seems so simple...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jbinx said:


> The filter line did crack, so i got a new filter and replaced both lines. Primer bulb still will not pull gas up. I can hear it sucking, but its not pulling the gas. Is there another piece under the primer bulb that breaks? I see a black rubber piece that you can pull out, looks like a little plunger. This is really bugging me, seems so simple...


Here is a pic of the routing(thanks to another poster). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

I have the lines routed correctly. Just puzzled why it won't create the vacuum needed

lol - forgot to update. i did have the lines backwards, late night when i was doing it the first time. looked at it again the next day and realized my mistake. works fine now.


----------

